

HN NYC: Spring Meetup at Shake Shack, 4/3 - daveambrose
http://anyvite.com/events/home/lixf1gyt0q/Spring-Meetup-Shake-Shack

======
Alex3917
Remember, if you haven't already joined the NYC mailing list you can do so
here:

<http://groups.google.com/group/nyyc>

------
jwilliams
I visited New York for the first time last year. The Shake Shack was an
inspiration. I ended up going almost every day (admittedly the 2 weeks of
perfect weather helped).

Hopefully this gets repeated when I'm back over there.

------
yan
Hopefully, this time we'll be able to get one common seating area, and not
have to segregate people to small groups in multiple areas.

~~~
daveambrose
I'll see if I can get there earlier to grab some seats. Anyone else want to
meet a bit earlier to help?

~~~
smwhreyebelong
I can try and come a little earlier too. What time do you plan to be there ?

------
Scriptor
I'm a student and I might come to this. Can anyone tell me what usually goes
on / what people talk about in these meetups?

~~~
daveambrose
Mostly to put faces on names here as well as see what other hackers/founders
are building in New York City.

I believe this is our third meetup, right? First was Shake Shack back when,
then Republic in Union Square and now Shake Shack again.

Edit: Are you a student in the area?

~~~
Scriptor
Yep, I go to NYU. Not sure if this is obvious or not, but it's seems really
hard to find like-minded techies and hackers around here, unless they're in
audio or video tech. Do you know of any other places like this were hackers
meet up and discuss?

~~~
daveambrose
Have you joined nextNY or NYTM? Also good places to find like-minded folk.

------
adammarkey
Thinking of driving down from Boston for some shake-shack love.

"Now THAT's a tasty burger!"

~~~
Frocer
The Shack Stack is like heart attack on a bun, but it's so delicious

Wish I were still in NYC so I can go to this

------
daveambrose
First Spring get-together of 2009.

Looking forward to seeing you guys there!

------
dangoldin
Unfortunately can't make it as I'll be out of town.

Will try to come to the next one though.

------
earl
Oh wow you guys are making me miss NYC. Memories of checking the webcam to see
how long the line was before Shake Shack... Rainy days are the best because
there's no line.

~~~
krschultz
Mid january is the best time to get a shake, - though even some days then you
get a line.

